# Anyone else sick of the jubilee..?



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

*Are you Pro Royal Family or Anti Royal Family*​
For the Royals 1435.90%Against the Royals2564.10%


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Argghhhh, i cant be doing with any more of this Jubilee rubbish, anyone else sick of all this Royalist bum kissing.?

this guy nails it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Where's your sense of national pride?!


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

My wife is sick to the back teeth of it. I've just been given a medal so can't complain.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

the only thing that irritates me about the jubilee is having to take a forced day off work. unpaid,because im self employed


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope. I like the monarchy. Rather have them than the cheating, thieving scumbag politicians.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Where's your sense of national pride?!


I have loads of national pride, i am proud of our people,... i just dont have it for the leaches that we call our rulers...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

brilliant celebration-60 years, lovin it GSTQ.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Love it can fly my countrys flag with pride!! Normanly the council would make me take it down saying i am a racist and it offends the other ethnic people.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i hate what britain has become so i dont want to celebrate it, and as for those royals they wouldnt spit on ya if u were on fire


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr-Ponting:3170592 said:


> Where's your sense of national pride?!


The queen can kiss my ass cos my national pride is up there


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Couldn't give one lol the old boot is a year older woohoo least we get 2 days off work though only good thing


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

banjodeano said:


> Argghhhh, i cant be doing with any more of this Jubilee rubbish, anyone else sick of all this Royalist bum kissing.?
> 
> this guy nails it


Don't be a party pooper join in the fun and just in case you don't know the words this is for you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

UK National Anthem Lyrics

United Kingdom

God Save the Queen

God save our gracious Queen,

Long live our noble Queen,

God save the Queen!

Send her victorious,

Happy and glorious,

Long to reign over us,

God save the Queen!

O lord God arise,

Scatter our enemies,

And make them fall!

Confound their knavish tricks,

Confuse their politics,

On you our hopes we fix,

God save the Queen!

Not in this land alone,

But be God's mercies known,

From shore to shore!

Lord make the nations see,

That men should brothers be,

And form one family,

The wide world ov'er

From every latent foe,

From the assasins blow,

God save the Queen!

O'er her thine arm extend,

For Britain's sake defend,

Our mother, prince, and friend,

God save the Queen!

Thy choicest gifts in store,

On her be pleased to pour,

Long may she reign!

May she defend our laws,

And ever give us cause,

To sing with heart and voice,

God save the Queen!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Biggest benefit scroungers in the whole fvcking country. All they are now is a cheesy tourist attraction.

Do you people kissing their ****s even realise they think they are born to rule over the public becasue they are closer to God than us mere mortals? That's why they are obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure...so it isn't muddied by our 'inferior' dna.

That's why queenie sits on a glorious golden throne bejewelled with precious stones and sits higher than everyone else in the room.

If you support the royal family you're denying your own human worth. Sorry to be such a realist but these are facts.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> I have loads of national pride, i am proud of our people,... i just dont have it for the leaches that we call our rulers...


some people seem to forget the monarchy bring about half a billion of revenue into the country every year.so why are they leeches!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

even then they wouldnt even be british, as Anobolik said, there just a bunch of inbreds & yes they bring in alot of money through tourism but how does that help us? not like we see a penny of it


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Do you people kissing their ****s even realise they think they are born to rule over the public becasue they are closer to God than us mere mortals? That's why they are obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure...so it isn't muddied by our 'inferior' dna.
> 
> That's why queenie sits on a glorious golden throne bejewelled with precious stones and sits higher than everyone else in the room.
> 
> If you support the royal family you're denying your own human worth. Sorry to be such a realist but these are facts.


No they are not the facts. The Queen Mother wasn't of royal blood, neither was Princess Diana, Kate Middleton, Fergie, Princess Sophie, Antony Armstrong-Jones, Mark Phillips or Tim Laurence. All these people married into the Royal Family.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i would do kate middleton, that is all


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> some people seem to forget the monarchy bring about half a billion of revenue into the country every year.so why are they leeches!


So many people argue this....how much do they cost? Probably double what they bring in!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i hate what britain has become so i dont want to celebrate it, and as for those royals they wouldnt spit on ya if u were on fire


Or arrange a car crash!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

cub said:


> No they are not the facts. The Queen Mother wasn't of royal blood, neither was Princess Diana, Kate Middleton, Fergie, Princess Sophie, Antony Armstrong-Jones, Mark Phillips or Tim Laurence. All these people married into the Royal Family.


Please show me where I said they inbreed 100% of the time. I never said that!

I said they are obsessed with inbreeding which they clearly are and have been all throughout history. You can't deny that.

Do you know any other family that has inbred as much as them? I'm guessing not...

I rest my case lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Only positive thing for me about this Jubilee stuff is that I´m not working till next Wednesday, so...plenty of time for my workouts...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

vduboli said:


> So many people argue this....how much do they cost? Probably double what they bring in!


no your wrong,the monarchy costs us about 50million a year with security for them costing about 100million a year.so no they dont cost more than they bring in.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

just enjoy your day off and stop whineing:laugh:


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> .. the monarchy bring about half a billion of revenue into the country every year..


I'm no great fan of the monarchy, but the simple fact is that the alternative would be a Presidential system, which would cost us a fcukload more than the Monarchy & wouldn't bring in the tourists.

Also - look at it this way. What would you rather have. A bit of flag waving for a few days every couple of decades, or a six month campaign every four years with the likes of Tony Blair & Boris Johnson vying to be president ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Please show me where I said they inbreed 100% of the time. I never said that!
> 
> I said they are obsessed with inbreeding which they clearly are and have been all throughout history. You can't deny that.


You certainly implied it. You wrote that they are "obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure". Why would they marry so many non-royals if they were "obsessed" with keeping the bloodline "pure", not just to peripheral members but to heirs of the throne as well? Can you not just admit you're wrong on this? If they wanted to keep their bloodline pure of non-royal blood, like you claim, they were would never marry outside of royalty but they do frequently.



anabolik said:


> Do you know any other family that has inbred as much as them? I'm guessing not...
> 
> I rest my case lol


Actually I read in the news not long ago that some Asian families have problems because they keep marrying cousins and it's causing disabilities. Also there is a tribe in the Middle East where many of them are deaf because of high inbreeding:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Sayyid


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> yes they bring in alot of money through tourism but how does that help us? not like we see a penny of it


Yes you do - tourists spend money in hotels, restaurants, bars, ice-cream vans, taxis - businesses that employ people like you & me. All the money they spend is cash that goes out of their countries economy & comes into ours. You may not get any of it directly, but you certainly do indirectly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Or arrange a car crash!!


Queens advice to Kate,"never give me shizzle and always wear a seat belt",top statement IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cub said:


> You certainly implied it. You wrote that they are "obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure". Why would they marry so many non-royals if they were "obsessed" with keeping the bloodline "pure", not just to peripheral members but to heirs of the throne as well? Can you not just admit you're wrong on this? If they wanted to keep their bloodline pure of non-royal blood, like you claim, they were would never marry outside of royalty but they do frequently.
> 
> Actually I read in the news not long ago that some Asian families have problems because they keep marrying cousins and it's causing disabilities. Also there is a tribe in the Middle East where many of them are deaf because of high inbreeding:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Sayyid


 QUOTE "Stupid is as stupid does" Bubba!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Andy 67 said:


> Yes you do - tourists spend money in hotels, restaurants, bars, ice-cream vans, taxis - businesses that employ people like you & me. All the money they spend is cash that goes out of their countries economy & comes into ours. You may not get any of it directly, but you certainly do indirectly.


And of course, there's prostitution, that brings in a lot of money.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> And of course, there's prostitution, that brings in a lot of money.


Romans gave us that and drains and agriculture,,,,,how about......


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

stop hating on ze germans.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Romans gave us that and drains and agriculture,,,,,how about......


PGS....?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah im sick of it i dont give a **** about jubilee or the royal family


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

cub said:


> You certainly implied it. You wrote that they are "obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure". Why would they marry so many non-royals if they were "obsessed" with keeping the bloodline "pure", not just to peripheral members but to heirs of the throne as well? Can you not just admit you're wrong on this? If they wanted to keep their bloodline pure of non-royal blood, like you claim, they were would never marry outside of royalty but they do frequently.
> 
> Actually I read in the news not long ago that some Asian families have problems because they keep marrying cousins and it's causing disabilities. Also there is a tribe in the Middle East where many of them are deaf because of high inbreeding:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Sayyid


Whatever mate. I can't be ar5ed arguing lol

Let's just say we're both right on our own special way.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Biggest benefit scroungers in the whole fvcking country. All they are now is a cheesy tourist attraction.
> 
> Do you people kissing their ****s even realise they think they are born to rule over the public becasue they are closer to God than us mere mortals? That's why they are obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure...so it isn't muddied by our 'inferior' dna.
> 
> ...


^^ Man has the right idea

I fcking hate these people, apparently the queen applied for Winter Fuel allowance.. The royals are pretty much living on benefits just to serve as a tourist attraction, fair enough spoilt brat prince harry killed a few taliban, but thats just for propaganda and sht. I agree, anyone who supports the royal family is an idiot


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Daedalus said:


> ^^ Man has the right idea
> 
> I fcking hate these people, apparently *the queen applied for Winter Fuel allowance..* The royals are pretty much living on benefits just to serve as a tourist attraction, fair enough spoilt brat prince harry killed a few taliban, but thats just for propaganda and sht. I agree, anyone who supports the royal family is an idiot


Tell me that's a joke!!! Please.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Tell me that's a joke!!! Please.


no she had to go to germany to chop down her own trees and dry them for fire wood. She has also had to start growing her own crops and taken up hunting to eat meat, recession hits us all


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Tell me that's a joke!!! Please.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11403544

Yes, lets have national pride for someone who sits her saggy **** on a golden chair for 60 years, who wants winter warmth! Beggars belief


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Biggest benefit scroungers in the whole fvcking country. All they are now is a cheesy tourist attraction.
> 
> Do you people kissing their ****s even realise they think they are born to rule over the public becasue they are closer to God than us mere mortals? That's why they are obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure...so it isn't muddied by our 'inferior' dna.
> 
> ...


got it 100 percent right why are they better than me and you richer than me and you why gives them the right


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Daedalus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11403544
> 
> Yes, lets have national pride for someone who sits her saggy **** on a golden chair for 60 years, who wants winter warmth! Beggars belief


oh dear


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

£15 million gov't grant was " inadequate"...fvck me!!!!!!

We are being ripped to shreds; by the gov't, the bankers, & the illuminati.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

c2c said:


> oh dear


 must admit im with him, i just dont get the royal family either


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> must admit im with him, i just dont get the royal family either


no i agree asking for money to heat there palace, they dont help them selfs do they:lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

c2c said:


> no i agree asking for money to heat there palace, they dont help them selfs do they:lol:


ah right no. i really dont get the amount spent on 1 family well the entire country struggles and we cut back on police etc


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> ah right no. i really dont get the amount spent on 1 family well the entire country struggles and we cut back on police etc


I know the contrys ****ed and they want money to pay for there heating, they ant got a clue or dont care.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Daedalus said:


> ^^ Man has the right idea
> 
> I fcking hate these people, apparently the queen applied for Winter Fuel allowance.. The royals are pretty much living on benefits just to serve as a tourist attraction, fair enough spoilt brat prince harry killed a few taliban, but thats just for propaganda and sht. I agree, anyone who supports the royal family is an idiot


and you are an idiot with your statement saying they live off benefits.please do tell what you have done for your country?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

banjodeano said:


> Argghhhh, i cant be doing with any more of this Jubilee rubbish, anyone else sick of all this Royalist bum kissing.?
> 
> this guy nails it


I have no interest in this Jubilee thing, it means jack to me. Yes, i'm proud to be a Brit, it is who I am, that & English. But I have to work the entire holiday, I can't join in even if I wanted to. No drink, no sandwiches.. fvck all. I don't care for the Family, never met them & they've never done anything for me, not even from a distance.

One more thing. That Youtube video, I'd like to hit that stoopid cnut, hard in the face. Like the royals or hate them - he is a whining commie-hippy, the sort that attacks researchers and scientists because he is a righteous tvvat.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> and you are an idiot with your statement saying they live off benefits.please do tell what you have done for your country?


You never read the BBC link that was offered, halfway up this page? The Queen applied for winter fuel benefits pal. Like ya poor granny does.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

In this financial mess I think it's a ridiculous and irresponsible waste of money. Much better use for it.

I dislike the royal family. Being born into gross wealth and social ranking is outdated and I don't like it. Id like to see the royal family scaled down and phased out in the future.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

these times make so proud to be who i am  proud to be a scot, always will be a scot, but i am also a proud brit


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Don't be a party pooper join in the fun and just in case you don't know the words this is for you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> UK National Anthem Lyrics
> 
> ...


1010...why do we have to bum lick the royals.? why cant we be proud of our people, why do we have to **** lick people who dont deserve it, we are one of the greatest nations on the earth, we dont have to worship these **** holes...


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

end of the ****in day , if you dont like the uk **** off out of the uk ! no 1 is stopping youi ! every 1 can go **** therseleves as far as i care ! if were in some certain places and didnt obey by the rules we would be hung/shot .. this country is to soft !!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> no your wrong,the monarchy costs us about 50million a year with security for them costing about 100million a year.so no they dont cost more than they bring in.


This just isn't true.

The monarch legally owns the Crown Estates which provide about £230 million to HM Treasury in revenue and the monarch costs us around £190 million so they basically give us a £40 million profit. Even though the government has control of the Crown Estate it's still theirs and abolishing the monarchy would under European law generally mean giving them the revenues from it (as has been seen in cases in Eastern Europe where Bulgarian and Yugoslav monarchs and nobility have had assets returned after the fall of Communism). It's a good deal for the tax payer. Also if we had an elected president their security would still need to be paid for so that argument is irrelevant.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> 1010...why do we have to bum lick the royals.? why cant we be proud of our people, why do we have to **** lick people who dont deserve it, we are one of the greatest nations on the earth, we dont have to worship these **** holes...


your the only ****hole here !


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I like this version better 

God save the queen

The fascist regime

They made you a moron

Potential H-bomb

God save the queen

She ain't no human being

There is no future

In England's dreaming

Don't be told what you want

Don't be told what you need

There's no future, no future,

No future for you

God save the queen

We mean it man

We love our queen

God saves

God save the queen

'Cause tourists are money

And our figurehead

Is not what she seems

Oh God save history

God save your mad parade

Oh Lord God have mercy

All crimes are paid

When there's no future

How can there be sin

We're the flowers in the dustbin

We're the poison in your human machine

We're the future, your future

God save the queen

We mean it man

We love our queen

God saves

God save the queen

We mean it man

And there is no future

In England's dreaming

No future, no future,

No future for you

No future, no future,

No future for me

No future, no future,

No future for you

No future, no future

For you


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

legoheed said:


> your the only ****hole here !


thanks for that well thought out post legoheed, if you have anything more to offer, please dont hesitate to post,in the meantime, keep kissing the royal ****....


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Luuulz, so many ignorant people.

The queens a leech Huuuur Duuuuuur.

she legally owns, 6.6 billion acres of land...and all the money from that goes to....The goverment!

is she was to take back her land, she'd be making alot more money, George III surrended the income so the goverment could raise money to fight the americans and ever since then, gets a annual sum

The more you know eh?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

does my head in who give a flying FVCK lol gyms close earlier etc ****es me off!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> does my head in who give a flying FVCK lol gyms close earlier etc ****es me off!


my gyms not even open atall!, the guy working even told me no1 gives a toss but the guvna wants a long weekend i guess :cursing:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a strong dislike for the royal family, but hey im biased and we were sort of brought up that way where im from...

The older i get though, and the more logically i can look at the situation, i just think its sort of stupid.... I am a citizen of my country. I am proud to be a citizen of my country and love my nation. Just because some of you dont like the queen doesnt make you any less of a patriot. It doesnt make you any less of a brit.

The country should be of the people and for the people, and a so i find it unsettling that there is a family who consider themselfs so superior to the rest of you that they rule over their "subjects".

Fair enough they bring in lots of tourism and that, but when i hear some of the mad shiit like the diferent rules and ettiquete when you meet a member of the royal family etc i just have to laugh. There only fvcking people at the end of the day ha! I think its just weird that they actually have a sense of entitlement, like they are superior in some way...

But its just my opinion as an outsider


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

none of you know fkall about the royals, where there money comes from, where it goes or what or who they give it to, so just move on and be happy eh  .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

klint37 said:


> Love it can fly my countrys flag with pride!! Normanly the council would make me take it down saying i am a racist and it offends the other ethnic people.


I could not have put it better myself and feel very strongly about this sort of thing. Reps coming your way!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've tried to ignore the whole jubilee ****. Not easy to do when its rammed down ya throat everyday for weeks. The skum families on me mums road are having a party. Lol. Theres going to be two households going out of 40. The council is closing the road for it and given them a grant for supplies. **** take. I'd rather eat **** than celebrate it. Especially with low life bullying skum.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

kingsmill is now queensmill, wtfffffffffffff lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Like you wouldn't believe, 2 days of parties and a drive to Liverpool, nice friends to spend time with but jubilee, rather be at work! And I hate work!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Kimball's enroute to God's own acre hey? Enjoy amigo

No I'm lovin the Jubilee, and the build up to the olympics it is giving everyone a chance to feel a little bit of national pride without the fear of offending someone! Pimm's and a cucumber sarnie anyone wot wot?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't stand the royals.

Luckily I live in part of the uk that most up here are the same  not much royal crap going on up here...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jubilee doesn't bother me at all, congrats to the queen for doing 60 years of whatever it is she is doing.

As far as I'm concerned it's just another day.

Before any smart ass comes with the national pride talk, I love my country but I still aint bothered about a jubilee.

edit: but the street party did wake me up which ****ed me off....... hungover as hell here fml.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

They cost us money to keep and we shut our companies for two days to celebrate the fact,,,,double damage ImO


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Too gay and cheesy for me, can't be ****d with all this bollocks. What does it all mean....really? It's just all pointless and fake to me.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Love it - love the colour and celebration and the revival of spirit it brings - loads of celebrations going on around here

Love seeing the Union Jack and the happiness red white and blue bring to me

Heard the Queen coming to town at some stage - so exciting - don't do crowds but defo will go have a chat with her


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SkInHeAd said:


> View attachment 85055


Think you'll find its our elected governments that send our young men and women to conflicts not HM.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

sick and tired of the jubilee waited ages then three trains turned up at once


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

husky said:


> Think you'll find its our elected governments that send our young men and women to conflicts not HM.


yeah the queen dont even do that herself.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

husky said:


> Think you'll find its our elected governments that send our young men and women to conflicts not HM.


I dont like that image

I appreciate the sacrifice the armed forces make for the rest of us to live in peace

But we don't run conscription - they do have choice to sign up and in this day and age we are all aware of the risks involved

I don't think men and women in the forces would like this image either


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

** not acceptable **


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

** again not acceptable **


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

yous are disgusting, speaking about doing stuff to a woman like that find it repulsive


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yous are disgusting, speaking about doing stuff to a woman like that find it repulsive


Chill ya beans, but you right I just never thought of her as a real women, fair point.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im not much of a royalist but some people seem to be enjoying the old flag waving and bunting so happy days


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh and i joined up to have adventures, see the world and have a laugh for 12 years when i was a scroat...no one held a gun to my head ....well they did - but that was later lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

c2c said:


> Chill ya beans, but you right I just never thought of her as a real women, fair point.


nothing chill about it - totally unacceptable - like where would someone even get those thoughts in their head never mind type them on a public forum????

it really is concerning how warped some people are


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Only the Windsors are allowed to be head of state in England which makes it a bit

of a racist organisation,black or asian people will never be allowed this honour,there was

a discussion about it yesterday on the bbc,i was shocked by the whole thing tbh.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> im not much of a royalist but *some people *seem to be enjoying the old flag waving and bunting so happy days


Lots of tourists in London today no doubt lol.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> nothing chill about it - totally unacceptable - like where would someone even get those thoughts in their head never mind type them on a public forum????
> 
> it really is concerning how warped some people are


Maybee the internet isnt for you, have you thought about childrens books, they not to offensive.

Warning thats a joke


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mal said:


> Lots of tourists in London today no doubt lol.


yeah - its ok IMO....I CBA with it, they belong to a bygone era for me and arent relevent but im more than happy for people to enjoy the thing....live and let live ....does no harm does it?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

c2c said:


> Maybee the internet isnt for you, have you thought about childrens books, they not to offensive.
> 
> Warning thats a joke


No what you said is unacceptable and not welcome on this forum - uk muscle doesnt encourage sexual abuse of women.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

c2c said:


> Maybee the internet isnt for you, have you thought about childrens books, they not to offensive.
> 
> Warning thats a joke


Maybeee you should show some consideration to our female members mate and realise there not MEN and dont appreciate that kond of banter.

End of discsussion now please and can we please move on.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

christ i see the bloody kids of ukm are at it again....

if you are going to type sh1te that is close to the bone - DO make it at least mildly amusing FFS.....same old banal [email protected] is just OLD


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

on a side not - MAL.....looking a bit Tonk, u little minx lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah - its ok IMO....I CBA with it, they belong to a bygone era for me and arent relevent but im more than happy for people to enjoy the thing....live and let live ....does no harm does it?


For sure ,what happens in London stays in London,its business as usual round here no one gives a toss

tbh,but turn on the tv if its your bag

Im more exited about going shopping for my grub today tbh:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> on a side not - MAL.....looking a bit Tonk, u little minx lol


cheers,Its my look for this year,the lean Italian beach look,,complete with speedo's,ive

got 8 weeks to put on some size now lol.


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

God Save The Queen.

We all know what you lot are that don't like it.Not slow in taking the Queens shilling are you.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Im going to see Lynyrd Skynyrd Tonight at hammersmith.Didnt occur to me that this Jubilee celebration would be on.All the bridges are closed.Really dont know whether its better to drive.I really cant face the prospect of sitting on the "rattler", but I know its going to be murder either way.Im expecting an hour drive, it going to take at least 3 hours.Id abort usually, but have spent £90 on two tickets............


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

even though they do alot for our country i cant help but hate them for no apparent reason.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

denholm blue said:


> God Save The Queen.
> 
> We all know what you lot are that don't like it.Not slow in taking the Queens shilling are you.


And what are the lot that don't like it? Lol

I literally could not care any less about the Royal Family Tbh. Don't care if people celebrate them, whatever makes them happy, but I won't be


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

only 2 reasons why i can people hate the jubilee

your self employed

Get a job lol simples


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Biggest benefit scroungers in the whole fvcking country. All they are now is a cheesy tourist attraction.
> 
> Do you people kissing their ****s even realise they think they are born to rule over the public becasue they are closer to God than us mere mortals? That's why they are obsessed with inbreeding and keeping their genetic line pure...so it isn't muddied by our 'inferior' dna.
> 
> ...


This

Nailed it mate!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It tickles me how people can speak with such vitriol over the monarchy.

They have good points and bad, like us all.

If you like them fine, if you dont, fine, but for every negative argument you can find a positive counter argument.

One thing l will say is everyone harps on about how we have no sense of "community "

We NEVER stick together on any given subject yet here we are given a chance to unite as a country and all some people do is rip it to bits.

Surely even if all that comes out of it is it brings some communties closer then its been worth while ?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> It tickles me how people can speak with such vitriol over the monarchy.
> 
> They have good points and bad, like us all.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

I've read through this thread and found it amusing. Comments like "Anyone who supports them is stupid" are just ridiculous and childish. Personally as an ex serving member of Her Majesty's Armed Forces I can honestly say that I'm not a fan. I don't follow the Royal's and what they do nor do I have any desire to. I'm not interested in going to a street party and am not interested in watching any Jubilee celebrations on the TV, but if that's your bag, then good for you. Enjoy yourself and enjoy the extra long weekend. Makes absolutely no fvcking difference to me whatsoever. If you don't like it and detest the Royals then so be it, but don't try to abuse or belittle others who do enjoy what they bring to the country, unless your about 12 years old then I suppose it's to be expected!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> It tickles me how people can speak with such vitriol over the monarchy.
> 
> They have good points and bad, like us all.
> 
> ...


this is it unfortunately, but you cant blame the majority for being selfish or ignorant about it as though as they dont know any different, there the same people who think the country has gone to the dogs lol.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> No what you said is unacceptable and not welcome on this forum - uk muscle doesnt encourage sexual abuse of women.


What happened? I can't see what anyone did.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> What happened? I can't see what anyone did.


iam gonna say coz it looks worse than it was, just made a crack about t-bagging the queen, I dont condone violence or sexual abuse to anyone, it was just a joke. :innocent: :surrender:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

c2c said:


> just made a crack about t-bagging the queen


I dont know if the original posts were funny or not, but this fkin is :lol:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

denholm blue said:


> God Save The Queen.
> 
> We all know what you lot are that don't like it.Not slow in taking the Queens shilling are you.


brainwashed :thumbdown:


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I've read through this thread and found it amusing. Comments like "Anyone who supports them is stupid" are just ridiculous and childish. Personally as an ex serving member of Her Majesty's Armed Forces I can honestly say that I'm not a fan. I don't follow the Royal's and what they do nor do I have any desire to. I'm not interested in going to a street party and am not interested in watching any Jubilee celebrations on the TV, but if that's your bag, then good for you. Enjoy yourself and enjoy the extra long weekend. Makes absolutely no fvcking difference to me whatsoever. If you don't like it and detest the Royals then so be it, but don't try to abuse or belittle others who do enjoy what they bring to the country, unless your about 12 years old then I suppose it's to be expected!!


This ^

I'm instinctively a Republican.

If we lived in an ideal world & were starting our society from scratch, then we wouldn't have a monarchy. We would be able to elect our head of state & trust them to act in the interests of the whole Nation.

Unfortunately we live in the real world, where most politicians are either self-serving [email protected] or ranting idealogues who think that their favourite economic system will deliver a perfect utopian civilisation if only it was allowed to work properly. These are the sort of people we would have as head of state if we got rid of the monarchy.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> :yawn:


So basically your opinion on the matter is correct and everyone else is wrong / not entitled to an opinion then ?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

GSTQ


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

It's 2012 and we have people around the country cheering for a royal family ...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

doesnt bother me because I don't watch tv much or partake in jubblie realated ****.. been gym, eating my food, chilling out. All the ******* drinking alcohol, eating ****...not me!

FOCUSED IN THE MIND SON.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

couldnt give a rats ass about the Royals, just a tourist attraction, at the tax payers expense.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

SkInHeAd said:


> :yawn:


haha i wanted to put this wen i saw numbers coming up but i didnt know how lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Unelected spongers.

In this day and age of iphones, motion sensors and nuclear fusion any kind of monarchy seems outdated and irrelevant.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jux said:


> Unelected spongers.
> 
> In this day and age of iphones, motion sensors and nuclear fusion any kind of monarchy seems outdated and irrelevant.


You got that App where you are the queen and you destroy terriosts with a mini-gun? Its sick.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> You got that App where you are the queen and you destroy terriosts with a mini-gun? Its sick.


If onyl she did that in real life, would maybe earn some of that cash she gets.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jux said:


> If onyl she did that in real life, would maybe earn some of that cash she gets.


In my mind, she does.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

marvel man said:


> same could be said about training naturally with all the medical advances and discoveries in gh's peds slins- in this day modern technological day and age !!
> 
> somethings you do not realize the benefit of until they are not there


Not particularly ... there's no health risk for me if the royal family ceased to exist.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jux said:


> Unelected spongers.
> 
> In this day and age of iphones, motion sensors and nuclear fusion any kind of monarchy seems outdated and irrelevant.


Here's the thing,

no one MAKES us like them, its personal choice so why cant we just respect other peoples choices ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wondering the people that are so against the royals, is it they feel so hard done because they werent born with a silver spoon in their mouths?

I couldnt really care weather next man is having a street party in favour of the royals or not..i stay in my lane let them do what they do...


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

marvel man said:


> same could be said about training naturally with all the medical advances and discoveries in gh's peds slins- in this day modern technological day and age !!
> 
> somethings you do not realize the benefit of until they are not there


I think we can all agree on that


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

It amazes me what they own, and they still scrounge off the tax payer.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> Here's the thing,
> 
> no one MAKES us like them, its personal choice so why cant we just respect other peoples choices ?


Am I not entitled to that opinion as everyone else is on theirs?

Maybe those who like them can volunteer to fund their lavish lifestyles.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Here's the thing,
> 
> no one MAKES us like them


media brainwashing


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought (going by the thread title) this was the place to not like them,

I might start a new thread just for saying nice things about them,

then delete it tommorow


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> media brainwashing


Who have they brain washed exactly ?

That really is a pathetic statement TBH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jux said:


> Am I not entitled to that opinion as everyone else is on theirs?
> 
> Maybe those who like them can volunteer to fund their lavish lifestyles.


I have no opinion on them what so ever, like l say for as many arguments you have for them you can counter them with arguments against.

To say people are brainwashed slaves etc and the royal family are in bred etc is just pathetic TBH.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Who have they brain washed exactly ?
> 
> That really is a pathetic statement TBH.


er peoples brains lol

im sorry for you that you find it pathetic


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> er your brain lol
> 
> im sorry for you that you find it pathetic


See now your either stupid or cant read.

l said WHO have they brain washed not what ?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair even if you are sick of it you'll likely never see anything like a 1000 ships floating down the thames so i'm sure you can cope

have a bit of pride in your country especially as for the last four years or so there's been very little


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I reckon even if we didnt have a monarchy the same people will still find suttin to mourn about..cant you f*ckers jus enjoy a long weekend and let it be?? :lol:


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

This needs a poll lol Everything is settled by a poll


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Went to London yesterday for a Cold Play concert so we went up early to spend the afternoon having a walk along the river front and i have to say it was very nice, people were happy, polite, extremely patriotic and excited and spending a fortune!

People from all walks of life and from all around the globe were mingling, laughing and joking and generally having a great time so it cant possibly be a bad thing!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> See now your either stupid or cant read.


not getting into a gay forum slanging match with a hero mod,

and dont want the milky bar army after me

so ill leave it there thanks


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

brb watching an old woman wave from a boat for 4 hours, how exciting, although even if the jubilee wasnt on, what would be on BBC1 at this time isnt much better


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

carl-e said:


> This needs a poll lol Everything is settled by a poll


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> not getting into a gay forum slanging match with a hero mod,
> 
> and dont want the milky bar army after me
> 
> so ill leave it there thanks


It was a perfectly simple question.

I asked WHO have they brainwashed and you answered " your brain " which made no sense.

You were the one who started telling grown men they were brain washed because they didnt see it the way you did or is that not correct.

Oh and if its me you want to chin mate fill your boots, l dont need an army,


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah we get to vote:thumb:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

carl-e said:


> This needs a poll lol Everything is settled by a poll


Sorted:thumb:


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

we should have a bet, I say a fiver says Fcuk Em


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

c2c said:


> we should have a bet, I say a fiver says Fcuk Em


Yeah probably mate and so what, what dont get is why people have to try and belittle people who enjoy it.

The ones who enjoy it dont call the opposite members brainless morons etc....

We are all different people, we all like different things, cant see the problem.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah probably mate and so what, what dont get is why people have to try and belittle people who enjoy it.
> 
> The ones who enjoy it dont call the opposite members brainless morons etc....
> 
> We are all different people, we all like different things, cant see the problem.


i not called anyone anything, just a bit of fun and banter on a wet sunday.

i mean lets be honest like anythings gonna get setled on the internet lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

c2c said:


> i not called anyone anything, just a bit of fun and banter on a wet sunday.
> 
> i mean lets be honest like anythings gonna get setled on the internet lol


I know mate, like l say l dont mind opinions, were all entitled to them but to belittle other members who dont agree is unfair.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Could we not add live and let live to the poll ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

c2c said:


> i mean lets be honest like anythings gonna get setled on the internet lol


That's true: 80% of the country are still loyal 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10250269

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/the_queens_diamond_jubilee/9275483/Diamond-Jubilee-and-Kate-effect-lead-to-record-support-for-the-monarchy-poll-shows.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard endless discussions over the yrs about the royals.

Some people describe them as spongers, others say they bring in tourist, revenue and are great ambassadors for the country.

TBH l cant confirm or deny either side of the row, if you like them then good for you, if you dont then fair enough.

What l will say it they dont affect my lefe directly in any way.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Could we not add live and let live to the poll ?


It doesn't give me an option to change poll...sorry


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> It doesn't give me an option to change poll...sorry


Fair enough mate, how is the poll going ?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fair enough mate, how is the poll going ?


4 against 2 for

is the poll not visible at the top of the screen, or is it just me that can see it.?


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

cub said:


> That's true: 80% of the country are still loyal
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10250269
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/the_queens_diamond_jubilee/9275483/Diamond-Jubilee-and-Kate-effect-lead-to-record-support-for-the-monarchy-poll-shows.html


They never asked me what i think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> 4 against 2 for
> 
> is the poll not visible at the top of the screen, or is it just me that can see it.?


I think it is if you vote or its your thread mate, l cant vote either way as l dont really care if that makes sense and dont want to mess up your poll.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

c2c said:


> They never asked me what i think.


They don't ask most people, they ask a representative cross section of the public and their margin or error is something like 5%. They're used to predict elections and are usually accurate within a few percentage points.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

cub said:


> They don't ask most people, they ask a representative cross section of the public and their margin or error is something like 5%. They're used to predict elections and are usually accurate within a few percentage points.


Interesting!

Id say after watching it on the box and going up yesterday the Royal family have nothing to worry about and tbf if anyone doesnt like them maybe the would rather a President perhaps?

Yes lets be like the french or Germans or the Americans and vote in a plonker instead that no one gives a shat about and they dont come from all around the world to see :nono:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Id say after watching it on the box and going up yesterday the Royal family have nothing to worry about and tbf if anyone doesnt like them maybe the would rather a President perhaps?
> 
> Yes lets be like the french or Germans or the Americans and vote in a plonker instead that no one gives a shat about and they dont come from all around the world to see :nono:


Now i will dis agree with a certain part of this.

I NEVER trust tv camera's they can mislead you where crowds are concerned.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah but we got both at the min, we got a queen that dont do anything, and a plonker that gets voted in every few years lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Now i will dis agree with a certain part of this.
> 
> I NEVER trust tv camera's they can mislead you where crowds are concerned.


Mate there were so many people up there yesterday for it that no way were the cameras lying. We go up quite a bit as its only an hour from Headcorn on the train and its never that busy along the river usually.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

c2c said:


> yeah but we got both at the min, we got a queen that dont do anything, and a plonker that gets voted in every few years lol


A queen that dont do anything?? you leave Julian Clary out of this!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Iv got the sex pistols on full whack on my stereo at home, god save the queen


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Iv got the sex pistols on full whack on my stereo at home, god save the queen


hahahaa..well cool.....they were trying to get that to number one for the Jubilee....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> hahahaa..well cool.....they were trying to get that to number one for the Jubilee....


Who was mate ?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who was mate ?


Gary29 listening to the Pistols....ah,them were the days....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> Gary29 listening to the Pistols....ah,them were the days....


I thought it was some kind of protest like the X factor thing !


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

thats one of the best rock n roll stunts i ever heard of, when they played that song live on a boat on the thames for her last jubalee, thats just classic wish i had been there for that.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> I thought it was some kind of protest like the X factor thing !


Yeah, there were a few groups of people on facebook trying to get it to number one, iit was mentioned on the tv the other day...very similar to the xfactor protest that you mention


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Don't be a party pooper join in the fun and just in case you don't know the words this is for you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> UK National Anthem Lyrics
> 
> ...


Archaic nonsense *sigh*


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

post deleted


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

A Queen in today's world sounds ermm.. a lil off I'ld say.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

As much as this jubilee is norsing my head personally i think its a good thing and i feel even though this country has gone to sh!t it gives you something to be proud of like


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

As a devout Brit with strong patriotic beliefs I'm all for the Royal family & jubilee celebrations. If a few more people had a love for this country & it's history, instead of just constantly moaning & whinging abouts what's wrong with it, it wouldn't be in the $hit state it's in right now.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im watching the thing were they are all on the boats from today dunno whats its called but seeing all the boats on the thames and how the jubilee has bought the country together and all of the forces saluting personally makes me feel proud. I feel now like what i feel on remembrance sunday proud of my country


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah is more about national pride

make you feel proud of being english

Rule Britannia!

Britannia rule the waves

Britons never, never, never shall be slaves


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

What's the Jubilee? did I miss something :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

totalwar:3173529 said:


> yeah is more about national pride
> 
> make you feel proud of being english
> 
> ...


I will just smile


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

totalwar said:


> yeah is more about national pride
> 
> make you feel proud of being english
> 
> ...


I see you changed your post slightly...shame your av doesnt hide your f*ckry :lol:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i run a night club so its just another night at work rearly 4 down one to go


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

c2c said:


> Maybee the internet isnt for you, have you thought about childrens books, they not to offensive.
> 
> Warning thats a joke


Sick fool


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan nor do I hate the royals.

Indeed I think they are part of the British identity (an antiquated one though). To be fair, the queen has been around for 60 years, no mean feat. And I wouldn't mind being as active and healthy as her at the age of 86!

What I think this jubilee is more about is celebrating being British. We don't have much to shout about in this country, so why not celebrate, especially with the Olympics coming up as well.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

TF03 said:


> And I wouldn't mind being as active and healthy as her at the age of 86!
> 
> .


im sure a lot of our poor old folks who cant afford heating, decent food or private medical car wouldnt mind that too


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the fact the most british identifying thing that makes us Great britain- ie our monachy is the thing people most dislike yet those people complain of lack of ' britishness' loosing our identity due to imigration and all that absolute nonsense.

Under monach rule which people seem to forget GREAT britain pretty much ruled the world, had the greatest navy in the world. However- royals do nothing??. INteresting theory especially as we benefit now from our commonwealth and the empire our royal ancestors built.

Yeah the queen does f all now?? really- she still is the head of state and the church- she still ultimately gives royal assent to new laws and thus has an active role in running the country- although responsibility is passed to the PM.

And the revenue they bring in is massive compared to what they 'cost' to keep.

I for one am very proud of being british and proud of our royal family


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

laurie g said:


> I love the fact the most british identifying thing that makes us Great britain- ie our monachy is the thing people most dislike yet those people complain of lack of ' britishness' loosing our identity due to imigration and all that absolute nonsense.
> 
> The americans dont have a queen, yet they are among if not the most patriotic race on earth.
> 
> ...


My reply is not a dig at the OP merely an opportunity to respond to some comments made.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I love how everyone is banging on about national pride BUT havent any of you lot wondered why we are all skint? Everything costs so much, tax is up, working tax and tax credits have went down all the while this bloody country is splashing out on over the top jubilee celebrations and a pointless Olympics. The government say these create so much money for the economy, however I would rather the money I earn stay in my pockets a little longer!!


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

laurie g said:


> I love the fact the most british identifying thing that makes us Great britain- ie our monachy is the thing people most dislike yet those people complain of lack of ' britishness' loosing our identity due to imigration and all that absolute nonsense.
> 
> Under monach rule which people seem to forget GREAT britain pretty much ruled the world, had the greatest navy in the world. However- royals do nothing??. INteresting theory especially as we benefit now from our commonwealth and the empire our royal ancestors built.
> 
> ...


It was not down to the royals that we were a great nation, it was down to the people of this country, we are an industrious nation, we dont sit on our ****s in the sun all day, we invent things. we had the greatest inventors in the world, it was nothing to do with the queen, our soldiers and sailors were the best in the world, they were the best trained and didnt mind getting stuck in if need be...All the queen did was send the poor Fcukers off to fight her wars...and make her and the rich a lot of money,(no change there then) the poor people of this country didnt see any of the money, 99% of the country were living in squalid conditions and begging for food...But do you know what was weird about it all, the same poor, begging, starving people, they were so bloody brainwashed that they were proud to be ruled by her...and its still carrying on today...

The Romans.....they never had no royal family....didnt stop them laying claim to half the world....

No, in my opinion, we dont need any royal family, its time they were removed


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Roadrunner1 said:


> My reply is not a dig at the OP merely an opportunity to respond to some comments made.


none taken mate.....we all have our views, we may not agree....but thats democracy..

Edit...ooops sorry, dont think it was meant for me..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> I love how everyone is banging on about national pride BUT havent any of you lot wondered why we are all skint? Everything costs so much, tax is up, working tax and tax credits have went down all the while this bloody country is splashing out on over the top jubilee celebrations and a pointless Olympics. The government say these create so much money for the economy, however I would rather the money I earn stay in my pockets a little longer!!


I totally agree with the tax bit and l wouldnt mind if we got anything back but the tw*ts dont even empty our bins any more !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just saw the jubilee on the TV yesterday and I thought it looked awesome.

That rowing boat looked cool as hell.

I was impressed, lots of colors, and stuff going on.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

yes check my thread on my h8t 4 the queen/royles.

Edit may hav bin sum 1 else's thread that i highjacked was prob bit drunk.

Down with the monarchy/goverment.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I refuse to even acknowledge it. There are a lot of things about being British that I'm proud of. Things like free health care at the point of use. Education for all. Votes for all. All things which have had to be fought for tooth and nail to be wrestled from the grasp of the powerful classes, classes which are represented perfectly by the concept of an unelected sovereignty. So my pride in being british has nothing to do with the jubilee.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Why do people think that because we dont give a sh1t about the queen or her sh1ty jubilee we not proud of our country, if the jubilee was about being proud of our country and not about the posh [email protected] then ok, I say she can stick her extra day off up her **** and she can give us St Georges day off evrey year so we can celebrate what being british is... US not THEM.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

This was the bit of the river pageant i enjoyed gave me a shiver when i thought back over this country's history

At about 6min video quality is wack sorry


----------



## Roadrunner1 (May 26, 2012)

antere07 said:


> This was the bit of the river pageant i enjoyed gave me a shiver when i thought back over this country's history
> 
> At about 6min video quality is wack sorry


If the Queen fell overboard would she do the Dog paddle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This is the one I was watching with all the people paddling in the water.

I like that 18 paddle man boat.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

seems that apart from tonight not much has been planned for today, not complaining but seems a bit weird giving us a day off


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

its a shame really this country gone down hill in the last 100 years and is just getting worst

we was once such a great nation empire here the sun never set now we live in darkness

we had so much one time

and love the way most countries hate england but all want to immigrate here


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tomorrow she has a precession and dinners and all that lot i think


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

The only weekend that britain actually becomes britain, We was the most powerfull country in the world at one stage due to the royals....show some pride


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

everytime i turn the news or radio on its talking about the royal family and there is so many jubilee programmes on. is there really any need for it all


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

They do nothing for me I'm afraid.....

Britains all about looking after immigrants and making sure they're not offended....no time for its own.

For this reason...I'm out.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i never answered the poll cos im noether for or agianst


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> The only weekend that britain actually becomes britain, We was the most powerfull country in the world at one stage due to the royals....show some pride


Please read my post on page 187.......it was not down to the royals..it was down to the people of this great country....


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

kingdale said:


> everytime i turn the news or radio on its talking about the royal family and there is so many jubilee programmes on. is there really any need for it all


its called brainwashing kingdale.....or as some like to call it...patriotism.......ya pays ya money and takes ya pick


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> its called brainwashing kingdale.....or as some like to call it...patriotism.......ya pays ya money and takes ya pick


we should have a vote on if we want them or not!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

On a side note the queen must be shattered this last few days poor woman will need another month to recover :lol:


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

and look how old the royals live to 90 not many do

makes me think of the healthcare they have access to makes me think they have better heath care and technology for the world elite

and keep it from the masses because they don't want to share it all with the world


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

totalwar said:


> and look how old the royals live to 90 not many do
> 
> makes me think of the healthcare they have access to makes me think they have better heath care and technology for the world elite
> 
> and keep it from the masses because they don't want to share it all with the world


Of course the queen will have the best health care, can't imagine her sitting in the waiting room for about hour to see a GP 

but throughout her life she would have also eaten a lot healthier than the average person.

Maybe things like less stress, not working in hazardous environments etc too, which contributes


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

In this day and age there is no need for a Royal Family,they should now be left to the fairy tale books. They have cost the economy Billions by have this jubilee when the whole of the UK is broke, what a time to do it too with the Games coming soon. They have the best of everything and never go without unlike a lot of people the OLD come to mind i don't see the Queen left lying in a bed in some corridor of some hospital dying no.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> In this day and age there is no need for a Royal Family,they should now be left to the fairy tale books. They have cost the economy Billions by have this jubilee when the whole of the UK is broke, what a time to do it too with the Games coming soon. They have the best of everything and never go without unlike a lot of people the OLD co
> 
> me to mind i don't see the Queen left lying in a bed in some corridor of some hospital dying no.


I think the jubilee was actually over publicised so that we would spend more money, and it's worked. Tesco and sainsburys both posted record profits last week for this time of year... Very little public money has been spent at all, most of the boats commissioned for the flotilla were privately funded and the streets in London aren't adorned with decoration. I work in the "royal borough of Kensington" at the town hall and we've just got a bit of bunting outside. Very clever trick I think. However, for the most part I agree, there's no place for them in this day and age really. The money they bring in doesn't nearly equate to how much they cost us. People say it would impact tourism if we got rid of the royals... Really? They did it in France and have people stopped going to France? I don't think so.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Where are people getting the info that the monarchy costs us more money than they bring in? The figures from 2011 showed a profit of over £200 million most of which goes to the Government. I don't know what the figure is now but a couple of years ago it cost £40 million a year for the royals, so that leaves a difference of £160 million a year! All the people saying they cost us more than they bring in, where are you getting the figures for this? Genuine question??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think there are more important things in life than being important.

Happiness being one of them.

I doubt being Royalty offers any benefits over being normal, especially in regards to happiness.

Celebrity status is not something that I would look fwd to.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I loved the Concert last night, The whole event has brought real unity acorss the country! Dont care what others say!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> I loved the Concert last night, The whole event has brought real unity acorss the country! Dont care what others say!


This

Where else would you get a chance to see Stevie Wonder, Annie Lennox and Paul Mccartney on the same bill?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cant be @rsed to read that

But i just watched the @rse end of the concert from last night and all i have to say it was amazing! That many people all singing god save the queen and giving her 3 cheers literally gave me a shiver. Just watching their reactions on there makes them seem more "normal". Untill now ive never been bothered about the queen in the slightest but watching this jubilee has kept my interest, last year i wasnt really bothered about the wedding apart from taking the **** out of them and perving on pipa and kate haha.

And to be honest its a memorable thing the last jubilee i wasnt really old enough to care about it.

I also feel asif this weekend has made me more proud of being british and more of a fan of the royal family


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Far doos, M Man.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Concer was good for the fact Prince Charles showed he does have a sense of humour after all, Lenny Henrys joke baout her being late was the highlight for me.

Sad to see so many 'huge superstar singers' who in my opinion sounded dreadful live. The likes of Tom Jones and the opera geezer showed them up big styleeee i feel.

I bet the atmosphere there was immense and to hear that many singing our national anthem actually made me feel proud, i dont bother with the royal family but am very proud to be British and it wa nice to be able to hang a Union Jack outside without being branded a racist.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I a not being a subject of anyone? They think they have the right to call me a subject can go do one, my mum loves it all and says the royals do a lot for the country...I say do what, go where? speak to who? What problems do they solve? What opinion do they have on anything? in my view they love the money and love dominating people and thought of as better than everyone else..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Concer was good for the fact Prince Charles showed he does have a sense of humour after all, Lenny Henrys joke baout her being late was the highlight for me.
> 
> Sad to see so many 'huge superstar singers' who in my opinion sounded dreadful live. The likes of Tom Jones and the opera geezer showed them up big styleeee i feel.
> 
> I bet the atmosphere there was immense and to hear that many singing our national anthem actually made me feel proud, i dont bother with the royal family but am very proud to be British and it wa nice to be able to hang a Union Jack outside without being branded a racist.


Thing is mate would people feel so British without the monarchy? i doubt it personally, its one of the main things that make this country stand out in peoples thoughts, i bet my bottom dollar tourism would fall, especially in London if the monarchy ceased to exist there!

Can you imagine tourists coming to see Buckingham Palace in there millions if a President lived there? i cant, people love to go and see if Liz is in, its exciting, its splendid, its posh as you can get and majestic and the bottom line is people love it!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

lukeee said:


> Thing is mate would people feel so British without the monarchy? i doubt it personally, its one of the main things that make this country stand out in peoples thoughts, i bet my bottom dollar tourism would fall, especially in London if the monarchy ceased to exist there!
> 
> Can you imagine tourists coming to see Buckingham Palace in there millions if a President lived there? i cant, people love to go and see if Liz is in, its exciting, its splendid, its posh as you can get and majestic and the bottom line is people love it!


lukeee most people go to london to go to london not that bothered about the royals..the shopping and the whole life london has to offer


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

offo said:


> lukeee most people go to london to go to london not that bothered about the royals..the shopping and the whole life london has to offer


Not the tourists mate, ive travelled all over and they all say the same thing! They dont go on about the life style and shopping! Go to the states or Canada and ask them, they are nuts for it! Was up there saturday and trust me fella people were there to see the Royals and the big show!


----------

